# Tegu Names?



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 2, 2012)

I already know what i'm naming my Tegu. Having a childhood that was heavily inspired by Toho Kaiju movies, i. e. the king of monsters, Godzilla (Gojira). *What did you name your Animals after?*


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 2, 2012)

i named my tegu in spanish for monster so like something really original but having to come up with my tegus name was hard


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 2, 2012)

Kodo is named after the Komodo dragon, my brother just removed the middle syllable. Magica is named after the concept album by heavy metal legend Ronnie James Dio. Blackmore is named after Ritchie Blackmore, the legendary guitarist of Deep Purple and Rainbow. Spike is named after the spikes on his tail. Joe is named Joe because I was four when I got him and that's the name I liked, lol. My dogs are named after various sausage brands.


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 2, 2012)

i named my giant azrael after the angel of death that manifests in several religions. different iterations have him as an archangel of justice, the harvester of God's souls, the harbinger of death, etc.. i liked the name because my favorite example of him is simply the archangel who exacts the God's will, bringing the souls to be judged by him, but everyone refers to him as the actual angel of death; malicious, sinister, and forboding. i find Tegus, and reptiles in general, are often thought of as aggressive and scary creatures, when really they're just misunderstood! I'm not saying i think one view of this religious/pop cultural is inaccurate or wrong, just the contrast between the two is reminiscent of the plight of reptiles... plus i had a dinosaur in a video game i named Azrael and he was cool!


----------



## krazyeyez (Apr 3, 2012)

DRAZIL.... not too hard to figure out, but now my gr insists on keeping the them with the next one hmmm? Uget, rotinom, nogard...? Yeah, I think I'll name home Mike wosowsky lol.


--------------------------
Have had...
Bonkers....boxer.... Bc she was nuttier than squirrel turds
Booger... Boxer...I was ten, don't judge me
Several other b-named boxers, its just how it worked out
Sebastian...dbl yellow crest amazon... He sang Disney songs
Mogwai... Jap fancy beta... Gremlins
Buddy...shiba imo (mini white wolf looking dog)... Dunno, he was an a**hole
Michaelangelo... Water turtle... I was five and the original tmnt was awesome


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 3, 2012)

krazyeyez said:


> DRAZIL.... not too hard to figure out, but now my gr insists on keeping the them with the next one hmmm? Uget, rotinom, nogard...? Yeah, I think I'll name home Mike wosowsky lol.
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> ...



Of yours, Mogwai was my favorite. Michaelangelo close second.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 3, 2012)

krazyeyez said:


> DRAZIL.... not too hard to figure out, but now my gr insists on keeping the them with the next one hmmm? Uget, rotinom, nogard...? Yeah, I think I'll name home Mike wosowsky lol.
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> ...



I don't get it. Is Drazil named after a famous character of some sort, or did you just respell Brazil? Sorry if I sound dumb. I do think it's a nice name, so I apologize if I come off sounding mean (which is not my intent).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 3, 2012)

_I don't feel like retyping it today 

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=254#axzz1r001bjo5_


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 3, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I don't feel like retyping it today
> 
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=254#axzz1r001bjo5_



I like the name Spaz the most XD


----------



## NorCalAl (Apr 8, 2012)

I have always taken...the road less traveled. My 100lb Bouvier des Flanders was named Muffin. My 33" (at the shoulder) Great Pyrenees was Fifi. Just choosing a tegu represents a deviation from the norm. 

I'm planning on naming mine Fluffy. Inspiration? My son suggested it tonite - after reminding me of the names we've used for our dogs in the past. Love it.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 8, 2012)

I named my current tegu Franklin, after the late president just because I found him inspirational.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 8, 2012)

Blizzard, Chester came with names. Kreacher from Harry Potter, Oreo is black and white, and Charlie the Unicorn from Candy Mountain. Ooops, almost forgot little hook. Hook from Peter Pan and had a little hook on his tail after he hatched.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 8, 2012)

If all goes well with the breeding I want to keep a male and name him ripit lol its my favorite energy drink and the fathers name is whippit and the moms name is rayne so its blended lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 8, 2012)

My gu's names are listed below:

Bruce the b&w
Buzz the red
Woody the red
Sobek the blue
Tinka the red
Camille the red


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 14, 2012)

I have many reasons for all my pets names, but here are two of my pets names. 

I don't have my Tegu yet, he's still incubating :] but I have a name picked out already that I made up myself. The name I made is Oni Khan . This directly translates (in different languages lol) to "giant creature king" I don't think that part needs much explaining for why I thought it would fit well with a male tegu lol. Also, Oni are mythical japanese creatures who are referred to as possessing ultimate strength and invincibility. They have long sharp nails and big sharp teeth and horns coming from their mouth. 

My Merauke Blue Tongue Skink I named Caipora. This refers to a brazilian mythical creature who is a protector of the forest and wildlife, helping those who respect nature and hurting those who do not or are poachers, etc. It has it's rear feet back-turned (like my lizard lol) and does things to help animals keep safe like hiding their footprints. 

:3


----------



## tommylee22 (Apr 14, 2012)

My extreme once he gets here will be named "Biggin" short for Big One.


----------



## tresh (Apr 15, 2012)

We named our girl Ammy, because when we got her, we didn't know if she would be better suited as an Amaterasu, or as an Ammit. We like names of old gods for our pets for some reason. Eventually, she just became Ammit, and we shorten it to Ammy.

Or, as I call her most days, my bratchild.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 15, 2012)

tresh said:


> We named our girl Ammy, because when we got her, we didn't know if she would be better suited as an Amaterasu, or as an Ammit. We like names of old gods for our pets for some reason. Eventually, she just became Ammit, and we shorten it to Ammy.
> 
> Or, as I call her most days, my bratchild.



Its a good thing I played Okami, other wise I wouldn't know who Amaterasu was.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 15, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Kodo is named after the Komodo dragon, my brother just removed the middle syllable. Magica is named after the concept album by heavy metal legend Ronnie James Dio. Blackmore is named after Ritchie Blackmore, the legendary guitarist of Deep Purple and Rainbow. Spike is named after the spikes on his tail. Joe is named Joe because I was four when I got him and that's the name I liked, lol. My dogs are named after various sausage brands.



OMG someone else knows who Ritchie Blackmore it! 
I picked Gordo for my big guy. He is a Gordo, a fatty. I picked Eva for my girl after Evita Peron, wife of the Argentine President Juan Peron....I may change it because she is beginning to look a little jowly. If she is a male, I am thinking of Ghidora, tlhe three headed nemesis of Godzilla and sometimes pal of Mothra.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 15, 2012)

Dana C said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Kodo is named after the Komodo dragon, my brother just removed the middle syllable. Magica is named after the concept album by heavy metal legend Ronnie James Dio. Blackmore is named after Ritchie Blackmore, the legendary guitarist of Deep Purple and Rainbow. Spike is named after the spikes on his tail. Joe is named Joe because I was four when I got him and that's the name I liked, lol. My dogs are named after various sausage brands.
> ...



Lol, Ritchie Blackmore is AMAZING. He's towards the top of my pantheon of guitar gods. Recently got Rainbow's Down To Earth album and I have to say for a Rainbow album without Dio, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 16, 2012)

Dana C said:



> OMG someone else knows who Ritchie Blackmore it!
> I picked Gordo for my big guy. He is a Gordo, a fatty. I picked Eva for my girl after Evita Peron, wife of the Argentine President Juan Peron....I may change it because she is beginning to look a little jowly. If she is a male, I am thinking of Ghidora, tlhe three headed nemesis of Godzilla and sometimes pal of Mothra.



Well, the only time Mothra and Ghidorah teamed up was in the millennium series (Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack to be specific) and as I recall the original script was to include Anguirus, Varan and Baragon to defend Japan against Godzilla. But the movie was bad anyway because why would Ghidorah protect Japan? He is a destroyer, not a defender. But anyways if I get another tegu I'll name it after one of The Aquabats.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

I named by tegu "Renji" after "Renji Abarai", a character from one of my favorite animes/manga, "Bleach". I'm a huge anime/manga fanatic! I named him after Renji Abarai because he resembles renji's character in certain aspects of his personality we'll behavior, not to mention Renji Abarai is simply awesome, especially in the newest arc!


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 16, 2012)

Strange_Evil said:


> I named by tegu "Renji" after "Renji Abarai", a character from one of my favorite animes/manga, "Bleach". I'm a huge anime/manga fanatic! I named him after Renji Abarai because he resembles renji's character in certain aspects of his personality we'll behavior, not to mention Renji Abarai is simply awesome, especially in the newest arc!



Rukia and Renji, best friends forever.


----------

